# Does anyone here take cranberry tablets to ward off UTI?



## Angelbaby (Dec 9, 2016)

If so, how many milligrams do you take and how often?  Do you have a favorite brand.  I understand that as a woman ages, the bladder falls some and therefore she is more likely to get a UTI.  I also understand that too much cranberry product can bring on kidney stones.  Hmmm.


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 9, 2016)

There was a recent New York Times article that cranberries are not effective in preventing UTIs: http://nyti.ms/2dPrdAc


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks.  There's a lot of disagreement on things like this.  My doctor recommended it to me yesterday.  He's an MD and an Osteopath.  An online search reveals studies by reputable clinics that demonstrate it helps some people.  The active chemical in the cranberries helps prevent bacteria from adhering to the bladder walls.  Native Americans were the ones who first discovered it was effective.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2016)

I do drink natural sugar-free cranberry juice now and then like Knudsen's Just Cranberry, but I haven't had any UTIs in decades, never had a big problem with them.  Although I never took any bottled tablets or softgels, I have in the past knocked out a suspected oncoming UTI in a couple of days.  I used, and highly recommend, the Knudsen's Cranberry "Concentrate" along with the Just Cranberry Juice. http://www.rwknudsenfamily.com/products/concentrates/cranberry

Personally, I took approximately one ounce of the concentrate 3 Xs a day,  along with 3 full glasses of the Just Cranberry juice.  It worked like a charm.  My mother in law used to get frequent UTIs in her old age, which stopped occurring with an 8 oz. glass of pure cranberry juice a day, no sugars or anything added.

I get the juice and concentrate from my local vitamin store, Natural Grocers/Vitamin Cottage.  I never heard of cranberry product bringing on kidney stones.  Another way to avoid UTIs, which I still practice now, is emptying the bladder after intercourse, I've read that this is beneficial, easy enough to follow through with as a precaution.

Older article that might be worth a read for you.  http://www.healthyfellow.com/1383/urinary-tract-infection-alternatives/#more-1383


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 10, 2016)

I was told by a urologist that drinking cranberry juice is not good for curing a UTI.  The acidity in the juice can irritate your bladder causing cystitis and allowing the bacteria to invade your bloodstream...  but people can do what they want..  I wouldn't do it..


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks, Seabreeze, I'll check out your recommendations.

QuickSilver, there is a lot of disagreement about natural remedies.  A lot of the medical community tells us that the natural ways are bad for us, all the while they prescribe things that kill some of us, like HRT, heart medication, bp medication, Opiods, anti-depressants, etc.  Thanks for your input.  I will keep it in mind.  Right now I have a raging UTI and am taking an antibiotic.  I'm sick of this recurring.  So I will try the cranberry route.  If it sucks for me, I will discover that.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 10, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> Thanks, Seabreeze, I'll check out your recommendations.
> 
> QuickSilver, there is a lot of disagreement about natural remedies.  A lot of the medical community tells us that the natural ways are bad for us, all the while they prescribe things that kill some of us, like HRT, heart medication, bp medication, Opiods, anti-depressants, etc.  Thanks for your input.  I will keep it in mind.  Right now I have a raging UTI and am taking an antibiotic.  I'm sick of this recurring.  So I will try the cranberry route.  If it sucks for me, I will discover that.



What the MD said makes sense..  I know how acidic Cranberry juice is.. I can understand the rational of it irritating the bladder wall..  I also know that irritation and inflammation exposes microscopic capillaries which would allow bacteria into the bloodstream..   I stated that everyone should do what they choose to do..  and figure it out for themselves.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> Thanks, Seabreeze, I'll check out your recommendations.  Right now I have a raging UTI and am taking an antibiotic.  I'm sick of this recurring.  So I will try the cranberry route.



I think you'll get good results Angelbaby with the cranberry treatment, safer IMO than the use of excessive antibiotics.  Another option is Grapefruit Seed Extract, I have some on my shelf right not NutriBiotic liquid concentrate.  I haven't used it for UTIs, but it's good for colds, sore throats, etc.  I do my best to avoid taking any antibiotics or prescription drugs if I can, so if there's a natural option, I'm open to considering it.  Here's more info on the GSE if you're interested.  http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/grapefruit-seeds-treat-antibiotic-resistant-utis?page=1



> *Antibiotic resistant urinary tract infections are increasingly common, leaving many looking for natural alternatives. Grapefruit seed extract may be an effective treatment that is safe, affordable and easily accessible.
> *
> Urinary tract infections (UTIs) are a common nuisance, disproportionately afflicting women, most of who will have a UTI at some point in their lives. UTIs when left untreated or when conventional treatment with antibiotics fail, can progress to more serious kidney infections.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks for your concern QuickSilver. Offering what we know is a high form of caring.  I appreciate you for this.

Sea Breeze, I did a copy-paste of your above entry and saved it on my computer.  I will look into it, thoroughly.  All the medications are hard on the body.  I'm from a long line of do-it-yourselfers when it comes to health.  My maternal great grandmother was a midwife and knew the old ways.  She traveled to her patients on horseback.  Her daughter, my grand aunt, worked as a nurse's aid.  On my dad's side, the uncles made whiskey and got by the best they could.   My dad's brother was a great believer in the advice in Prevention Magazine. Unfortunately the old-timers are gone now.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 10, 2016)

It's always worked for me if I start right away when I feel it coming on. But I drink pure cranberry juice, no other added juices. If fresh cranberries are available I eat a cup of those. I've never tried cranberry pills or capsules.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 11, 2016)

Pure cranberry juice is hard to find when a person lives in Podunk.  I need to see if I can order it online.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Cranberry juice works for me. Only time I have a problem with utis is when I take antibiotics. If I run out of cranberry juice, eek!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 11, 2016)

A lot of UTI can be prevented by the proper use of  TP.
After a BM, wipe AWAY from the vagina; *NOT* towards it !


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2016)

*I have heard a lot of mixed reviews on whether cranberry works.  I have a friend who takes it religiously and still gets UTi's.  One doc said, if you happen to like cranberry juice, go ahead and drink it, but she said it probably does not do alot*


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 11, 2016)

Falcon said:


> A lot of UTI can be prevented by the proper use of  TP.
> After a BM, wipe AWAY from the vagina; *NOT* towards it !



As women, we know this.  I've been wiping away for over fifty years.  This is not the problem in my case.  Sex can also cause it.  That's how it happened to me when I was young.  Mostly it's anything that can cause bacteria to enter the body.

Despite some skeptical doctors, who don't want to admit natural things work, it works for some.  

Shali, does cranberry juice, because of it's acidic make up, ever cause your bladder to be irritated?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> As women, we know this.  I've been wiping away for over fifty years.  This is not the problem in my case.  Sex can also cause it.  That's how it happened to me when I was young.  Mostly it's anything that can cause bacteria to enter the body.
> 
> Despite some skeptical doctors, who don't want to admit natural things work, it works for some.



Same here with the wiping Angel, only common sense....but you do see that warning a lot in any online article about UTIs, so obviously some women still need to be told.  As far as doctors, they're schooled in western medicine and to write prescriptions, usually ones for antibiotics that I understand can actually cause a urinary tract infection.   I think they'd be scolded by their superiors if they suggested any natural remedies to patients.  I don't go to doctors often, but one I did see gave me kudos for using only Red Clover Blossom for my menopause symptoms and for using other supplements.  Pretty much told me to keep on with what I was doing, it was working for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> As women, we know this.  I've been wiping away for over fifty years.  This is not the problem in my case.  Sex can also cause it.  That's how it happened to me when I was young.  Mostly it's anything that can cause bacteria to enter the body.
> 
> Despite some skeptical doctors, who don't want to admit natural things work, it works for some.
> 
> Shali, does cranberry juice, because of it's acidic make up, ever cause your bladder to be irritated?


No, Angel it doesn't. I have to be careful to keep water washing my external area though, because I have super sensitive skin, and any infection, or extra acidity if I load up on juice can make me very raw.


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 11, 2016)

True, Sea Breeze, a lot of younger women don't know this.  Unfortunately a couple of years back there was a report on tv that said it didn't matter which way a woman wiped.

Shali, so if you are that sensitive, do you make love in a bath of baking soda to neutralize everything?  Grin


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2016)

Angelbaby said:


> True, Sea Breeze, a lot of younger women don't know this.  Unfortunately a couple of years back there was a report on tv that said it didn't matter which way a woman wiped.
> 
> Shali, so if you are that sensitive, do you make love in a bath of baking soda to neutralize everything?  Grin


Nope. Some things my body accepts very well. Lol. He's not Cranberry Man!


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 11, 2016)

Whew.  I'm sure SifuPhil is pleased.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2016)

:tmi:


----------



## Angelbaby (Dec 12, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> :tmi:



Truth Marries Inspiration.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 12, 2016)

I agree about the wiping away, from front to back.  I have chronic UTI and take a low dose of an 
antibiotic daily.  No cranberry juice for me as it is too acidic for me.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2016)

tortiecat said:


> I agree about the wiping away, from front to back.  I have chronic UTI and take a low dose of an
> antibiotic daily.  No cranberry juice for me as it is too acidic for me.


Interesting how for some antibiotics are a remedy, while for others a cause re UTIs.


----------



## dona (Jan 5, 2017)

Cranberry juice is often considered the most effective way in preventing UTI. The juice prevent s bacteria from accumulating and sticking to the bladder walls.You could effectively ward off UTI by drinking 2-3 cups of pure cranberry juice daily.


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 5, 2017)

What I discovered trying the cranberry juice is that it's too acidic for my body.  I have post menopausal vaginal atrophy.  This causes the walls in the vagina and bladder area to be one cell thick, I was told by my doctor.  So when I have something acidic in my system, it causes the area to be very irritated and makes me feel like I have to pee all the time.  And it hurts.  So that option is out for me.


----------

